# WARSAW | Towarowa 22 | Demo



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

*Echo unveils new plans for Towarowa 22 in Warsaw Wola district designed by BIG.*



> *Echo Investment has presented its plans at the MIPIM fair in Cannes for a mixed-use building concept to be built on a 6.5 ha site on ul. Towarowa in Warsaw.*
> 
> The design is by Danish architectural studio Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) and comprises 230,000 sqm, of which 25 pct will be retail space. Offices will make another 25 pct of the project with a hotel occupying 10 pct of the remaining space and 16 pct being set aside for residential apartments. A theatre and a cinema as well as restaurants and cafés are also planned.
> 
> ...


Source: http://english.eurobuildcee.com/?page=news&id=26963


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

reintroducing a finer grain of street pattern along with updated European perimeter revolving around a green space, all weather pedestrian streets, green roofs and mixed use makes this a perfect solution for this part of Warsaw. Let's hope the density is sufficient to make this work. Brilliant!


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

It sure is a nice project but not for this plot or at least not with this height, it's a perfect spot for two skyscrapers (or more) so 55 meter is a waste of potential.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

mid rise high density gives you the same square footage but without the negative effects of wind tunnel and overshadowing of skyscrapers not to mention lack of human scale that would make it even more inhospitable. Why ruin the quality of the environment so tall buildings, plenty of them in the area.


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Source: https://bit.ly/2Y1kaNd 



> *Central Warsaw set for cutting-edge archiectural addition*
> 
> Architecture firm BIG – Bjarke Ingels Group has announced its latest development project, Towarowa 22, which will be built in the heart of the Polish capital Warsaw and represents BIG’s first major project in Central and Eastern Europ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

Urbanista1 said:


> mid rise high density gives you the same square footage but without the negative effects of wind tunnel and overshadowing of skyscrapers not to mention lack of human scale that would make it even more inhospitable. Why ruin the quality of the environment so tall buildings, plenty of them in the area.


High density? You must be joking. Where? A big chunk of the plot remains empty, pretending to be something like a park.

This project would be excellent for Copenhagen, capital of a country of 6 milion people. But Poland has about 40 milion inhabitants, and its capital city (still relatively underdeveloped) will keep growing much more. This development, as it is planned, is a weird waste of a costly, centrally located area of Warsaw. It is among the best sites for additional highrises.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

Great project. Despite some negative aspects _(1. don't like the suburban office park style buildings along Towarowa street, 2. the streets look like dark narrow canyons, probably not a very inviting environment for pedestrians and 3. the greenery needs to be as lush as in the youtube video, otherwise this whole roof park thing won't work well)_, this project is much more urban, than the area around the Rondo Daszynskiego with all the skyscrapers. Towarowa 22 has everything, that could make it a great European style landmark, much more than the Asian style skyscraper developments along Towarowa.


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

New Pics



hp7960 said:


> Nowe wizki:


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Currently the whole site looks like this:



Fredi said:


> Kilka ujęć od kolegi Michaua.





REDHATT said:


> Z fb Drone in Warsaw:


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

So, what is the status of this project as the moment?


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

such a waste of space. There should be towers.


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

Tonik1 said:


> such a waste of space. There should be towers.


There is only a few cities in the world that have the rich culture and atmosphere to be able to pull off an endless skyline filled with towers - NY, Hong Kong, Tokyo. Warsaw is certainly not one of those cities. If you fill Warsaw with towers like mushrooms it will become a cold megalith devoid of any thing other than a flashy skyline. It is precisely these kinds of projects that will make the city more famous than any generic towers ever will and give it a human touch.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^There is no reason why there shouldn't be a tower or two rising from this complex it's not like we couldn't have both.


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

Iluminat said:


> ^^There is no reason why there shouldn't be a tower or two rising from this complex it's not like we couldn't have both.


not if it's another rectangle


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

wholagun said:


> There is only a few cities in the world that have the rich culture and atmosphere to be able to pull off an endless skyline filled with towers - NY, Hong Kong, Tokyo. Warsaw is certainly not one of those cities. If you fill Warsaw with towers like mushrooms it will become a cold megalith devoid of any thing other than a flashy skyline. It is precisely these kinds of projects that will make the city more famous than any generic towers ever will and give it a human touch.


Says who? It's literally just your opinon based on nothing. It also makes no sense why one city filled with skyscrapers would be filled with life and other not.


----------



## Piasto (Sep 4, 2012)

In my honest opinion, and please dont take this the wrong way, this is the typical scandinavian strive to be "lagom" (as the say in Sweden - "Just right" or "Moderate" in English - However my interpretation is some what negative such as mediocre or safe). Echo Investments Swedish CEO teamed up with a Danish Architect and they gave us this:

- On one side; a new piece of town - Open to the public with an exciting new architecture that we have not experienced in Warsaw before.

- On the other side - For anyone that has been to Warsaw, it is a architectural and urban jungle with different architectural styles mixing everywhere and not a single straight line between two buildings. Rondo Daszynskiego is becoming sort of a sensation because for the first time ever all the developers are building in a uniform way - from the architectural point of view - a completly new tower cluster is rising, becoming the new busniess centre of Warsaw, Poland and hell, maybe even this part of Europe. 

And then Echo is given a grand plot, with the potential equal to Ghelamcos plots around the roundabout. They could have moved the centre of gravity from the Warsaw Spire and reclaimed their plot as "The Centre of Wola". But instead we are presented with this lovely urban developement project that is in my opinion completly out of place in that district.

And honestly, I blame the Scandinavian mentality. There are PLENTY of big plots of land in less central parts of Warsaw where this developement would have created an amazing hang-out spot (just look at Hala Koszyki), but for once, we had a nice thing going, a completly new cluster with rising towers from all surrounding plots, but you had to **** that up by "being original". Which is exactly what Warsaw DOES NOT need at this time.

But this is just my humble opinion which in fact does not even reflect the feelings of the Polish/Warsaw forum.


----------



## evil toohey (May 5, 2012)

That is exactly my sentiment, Piasto. And very well worded also. Thanks!


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*Demolition work has begun:*

Photos by Piotr:



























[Wola] Towarowa 22


City po prostu;)




www.skyscrapercity.com





By Redzio:



























[Wola] Towarowa 22


Te rury to już przyszła infra podziemna (kanalizacja?)?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------

